# Lms Has The  Mini Lathe Extended  Beds Back In Stock...



## natoround (Jul 8, 2015)

16" sounds much better than 10". I like doing  upgrades so this will be my next project.

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5000


----------

